

Ask HN: A Better HN ? - jacquesm

If you could change HN what would you change ?
======
unalone
I would remove the leaderboard, I wouldn't let people see points on comments,
I'd start to fade out comments after -1 points rather than 0. Essentially, I'd
remove everything that encourages a bullshit competition in place of
productivity.

I'd also consider letting users with high karma define a block list for sites.
TechCrunch I'm often fine with, but I'm astonished people still submit stories
from Copyblogger here.

------
yan
I would like to contribute my own snippets of code to news.yc that can be
vetted for by other members and conditionally included, like Gmail Labs. Stuff
like changing usernames 'hnuser (real name,employer@location)' or providing
custom feeds (current usernames+karma, all posts, etc)

------
3pt14159
I would put my phone #, email, etc. into my profile, but conditional on the
reader having, say, 100 karma.

~~~
jacquesm
that's a good one!

Maybe even set a karma price on the reveal of your contact info :) (so, you
can get my contact info but it will cost you)

------
cjg
User definable time based filter - e.g. show me just the stories posted
yesterday.

------
bgnm2000
I'd like to see a link to just see the Ask HN type posts

~~~
mrduncan
SearchYC has exactly that: <http://ask.searchyc.com/>

~~~
bgnm2000
Awesome thanks!

------
redorb
perhaps the dead links on the new page should go completly away to leave more
room for the news (currently over 5 of the spots are dead)...

~~~
mrduncan
In your profile you can set showdead to no which should hide all of those dead
links.

------
DanielBMarkham
A Karma bartering system for virtual (and real) goods.

------
onreact-com
I wouldn't change it a bit. Especially feature creep is deadly for a
community. Simplicity is key to the current success of HN.

I've been on Mixx before and they really messed up the site in the course of a
few months of perpetual changes and adding new stuff all over the place. In
the end you have a myriad of features nobody uses and the most important
things Mixx was designed for initially got buried below those.

HN has a clean straightforward, no frills and timeless kind of design and
functionality.

The only thing I'm missing is to be able to display my submissions in a row
without the pages I voted for.

~~~
jacquesm
like this ?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=onreact-com>

~~~
onreact-com
Yes. Why is this option hidden by default when I'm logged in?

~~~
jacquesm
it's at the bottom of your profile page, the 'submissions' link.

glad to be of service :)

~~~
onreact-com
Thanks, the evil toolbars have hidden it below the scroll...

